# Replacements for alcohol.



## kratos (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm looking something that gives the positive effects of alcohol i.e. more confidence, losing inhibitions, less anxiety, slight euphoria, etc. Something that can be used maybe twice a week without developing tolerance.

Am I right in thinking these effects of alcohol are mainly because of its actions on the GABA-B receptors? Hence why phenibut and GHB produce similar effects?

I was thinking benzos? Phenibut's tolerance is a problem and GHB is illegal here. Baclofen seems dodgy. Any other suggestions? Maybe something that doesn't focus on GABA?

Preferably, also, something that doesn't diminish the effects of a stimulant like dexedrine too much.

AMT is another I just thought of. Some OTC suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

kratos said:


> I'm looking something that gives the positive effects of alcohol i.e. more confidence, losing inhibitions, less anxiety, slight euphoria, etc. Something that can be used maybe twice a week without developing tolerance.
> 
> Am I right in thinking these effects of alcohol are mainly because of its actions on the GABA-B receptors? Hence why phenibut and GHB produce similar effects?
> 
> ...


Yeah. I would think a benzo like Klonopin. Alcohol hits a lot of receptors, so I'm not sure exactly what the mode of action is, but Klonopin definitely relaxes you and makes you feel less inhibited.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

uhhh it would be illegal? called eraserheads lol they feel just like alcohol and hit you wayyy quicker. thisll probly get deleted


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Alcohol is a bad solution. Gaba drugs like benzos especially aren't much better but taking a benzo when needed (Too me) is alot better than having to drink to be sociable and anxiety free. Tolerance builds to almost all gaba drugs..but not necessarily. I got tolerance to all the gaba drugs i've used but didn't to only clonazepam. there not solutions but they can a great tool if you can handle them and control your benzo without it controlling you.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

replacement for alcohol/drowning sorrows---tegan and sara


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Alcohol(ethanol)is targeting Gaba A receptors. I don't know about impact of alcohol on GABA B. I think ethanol is a nice anxiolytic but I need too much off it to feel strong effect(5 beers or more) so it takes time to drink that much. I can use wodka of course but nevertheless everybody around will see that I'm drunk. 

So I think that the best choice is benzos. Personally - I'm using lorazepam(Ativan in the US). It has strong addictive potential but I'm using it only two times(weekend) for two weeks(when going to school). It is really amazing anxiolytic and 40 minuts after administrating 2mgs I feel very drunk.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Rbk said:


> Alcohol(ethanol)is targeting Gaba A receptors. I don't know about impact of alcohol on GABA B. I think ethanol is a nice anxiolytic but I need too much off it to feel strong effect(5 beers or more) so it takes time to drink that much. I can use wodka of course but nevertheless everybody around will see that I'm drunk.
> 
> So I think that the best choice is benzos. Personally - I'm using lorazepam(Ativan in the US). It has strong addictive potential but I'm using it only two times(weekend) for two weeks(when going to school). It is really amazing anxiolytic and 40 minuts after administrating 2mgs I feel very drunk.


Ethanol as anxiolytic is not very good, because has very short half life. If your goal is anxiety better to use a benzo.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

ALCOHOL creates anxiety !

I am in this scenario!! Get off of it.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah. I would think a benzo like Klonopin. Alcohol hits a lot of receptors, so I'm not sure exactly what the mode of action is, but Klonopin definitely relaxes you and makes you feel less inhibited.


To me klonopin is nothing like alcohol for social anxiety but everyone is different. When i used to occasionally drink and get drunk, back in the day lol when i was a teenager and early 20's 21 and stuff i would find alcohol made me sociable and dizzy and sleep well, where klonopin does make you sleep well and it does make you a little giddy but if you want to socialize and lose your inhibitions without the hangover and vomiting the next day, try high dose Ativan or a Z drug like Zopiclone 

Stay away from Ambien though because that will put you to sleep
Zopiclone does put you to sleep but before it does it can make you very stimulated, euphoric and socially happy
For me personally i found Benzo's increased libido but that may just be in females i do not know 

Stick with lorazepam or even a high dose of diazepam but hey if you feel klonopin will do the trick take some but maybe not Xanax since a lot of people here claim it makes them too tired and agitated as apposed to sociable
from experience i foudn out of all the benzos i have taken and i have taken a few, lorazepam or ativan as its known too, is the most socially stimulating and you feel the most drunk but in a good way and best of all no hangover

Its addictive, but so is alcohol so i hear


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i don't know if its just females but for me, benzos killed my libido. i also found lorazepam to be one of the weakest and least intoxicating. i would not really liken the effects of any benzo to being drunk. there are some similarlies but alcohol is far more euphoric and intoxicating in my opinion, whereas benzos made me feel relaxed, calm and sleepy but without the loss of coordination or euphoria that alcohol brings.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Benzos are different from alcohol because their target is only GABA. When I said I felt "very drunk" after lorazepam I was talking about strong self-confidence, memory impairment and drunken steps. To gain this kind of strong effect I would need a lot of alcohol.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think you're gonna get anything that has the effects of alcohol that is legal, GHB is very easy to make though.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

what keeps me off alcohol is marijuana and sometimes incense blends.

Without mj I can drink 20 beer rawr. With mj I'm good after maybe 2.
Maybe it was my mj habit that kept me from becoming addicted to alcohol. It just treats me nicer.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know, doesnt marijuana also kill libido, i mean i found increased libido on benzos but felt violently ill when i smoked weed :/ and paranoid and sick and tired and my throat ached. I know its great for some but yeah, and i think for most people alcohol does work "faster" for causing people to lose their inhibitions but i found personally that lorazepam worked and had no side effects, plus it did not make me anxious or anti social, infact it was a great opposite


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

You may find Kava Kava or Valerian Root to your liking.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't mean to preach but this may be a sign you need to get off the sauce. Do you really want to go through life being in an intoxicated state so you don't have SA? You really need to talk to your doc about this one.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Valerian root does nothing.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

AMT is psychedelic in recreational doses, in low doses its good with therapeutic use but when you would look for a alcohol replacement id think youd need something more recreational.

The only "real" alternative to alcohol is GHB but its illegal in most country's, benzo's arent great partydrugs either imo.

Why exactly do you want a alcohol alternative?


----------



## kratos (Nov 16, 2010)

Come to think of it, I don't even know why I asked for an alcohol alternative loooooooooool


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> To me klonopin is nothing like alcohol for social anxiety but everyone is different.
> 
> Its addictive, but so is alcohol so i hear


Well, that's the closest thing I took/take that is anything remotely like alcohol. I didn't mean to say that it affects me the same way because alcohol is definitely different. They both have the calming effects, but being drunk is definitely not the same as taking Klonopin. I don't think there really is a "replacement". I was just giving him the closest med I could think of that I have actually taken.

Yes, they are both addictive. However, I've never had a craving for either. I take Klonopin as prescribed by my doctor, and I drink in social settings. I never wake up and crave a shot of tequila or anything haha. I'm not sure what causes some people to have the craving and others to just drink it occasionally. It's probably the more you do it, the more your body wants it.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Rbk said:


> Valerian root does nothing.


I agree ... Unless I just wasn't taking enough. It also smells pretty bad.


----------

